#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  image to seg-y

## afifov

hi is here someone how can share a software that can help to convert raster to seg-y format like Fugro Seistrak or lynx LEASSV with li---- and thx

See More: image to seg-y

----------


## joronikolov

Hi friend,
I have LEASSV but with expired lic.
What do you think ?

----------


## joronikolov

Hi friend,
I have LEASSV but with expired lic.
How do you think ?

----------


## afifov

Bro the software has a problem with the FileReg.exe file it didn't install

----------


## akreminho

dear friends can u upload the software LEASSV lynx with or without licence for us and thank

----------

